# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO  NsPro v6.8.1 released:

## mohamed73

*NsPro v6.8.1 released: 
Added Write Certificate for several models.
Added support for G130U, G316ML, G386T1, G360H, G361, G800A, E7000, T113, T116, T531, T533, T535, T537, T560, T561
Fixed some minor bugs from previous version  Is Highly Recommended to use latest NsPro Version  Latest NsPro version is available for download:
On الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
On NsPro Support Area*

----------


## على فرحات

مشكور مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## على فرحات

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

